# where you at , IAN,



## T (Sep 23, 2013)

IAN, your 2 waterville NY bottles are done, the phone # and address you sent dont jive, call me so we can get rite, if any body nos the old boy tell him to give me a call , thanks glenn


----------



## alice (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I understand about town changing names. I have bottles from Suspension Bridge NY which is defunct now and part of the City of Niagara Falls, also the Village of Farmer Market or Farmer, NY which is Interlaken today. In the case of those two you can find history through web searches. I think you may be right that it was likely a section of a larger city that has lost its identify over the years. The only thing I've been able to find remotely close is a 1880's newspaper article from a Plattsburgh NY paper which mentions a fire at the Bordencity Mill No. 1


----------



## epackage (Oct 19, 2013)

Now this is comedy the way it should be, a bottle cleaner who can't contact the guy he did the work for and the only response has nothing to do with this post... LOL[8D]


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 20, 2013)

Yeah Jim, I was scratching my head for a bit, but Alice "correctly" misinterpreted what T was saying. I guess Alice thought the Phone and address were embossed on the bottle:




> ORIGINAL:  T
> 
> 2 waterville NY bottles are done, the phone # and address you sent dont jive


----------



## epackage (Oct 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Yeah Jim, I was scratching my head for a bit, but Alice "correctly" misinterpreted what T was saying. I guess Alice thought the Phone and address were embossed on the bottle:
> 
> ...


 I know there's a post here regarding Suspension Bridge NY and a Milk that Oldihtractor(John) recently got from there, I think that's what she was commenting about, either way the whole things amuses my simple mind...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 20, 2013)

I saw this yesterday and remembered the post. It's THIS about a Borden City word for word. I didn't see any links about clothing or anything so I left it hoping she would come back with an Oops.
 There's still time.


----------

